# SR9c Ammo ??



## SouthSideScubaSteve (Jun 20, 2012)

The paragraph below is right out of the manual for my new SR9c:

_The SR-SERIES pistols are compatible with all factory ammunition of the correct caliber loaded to U.S. Industry Standards, *including high-velocity *and hollow-point loads, loaded in brass, aluminum, or steel cartridge cases. No *9mm Parabellum *or .40 S&W ammunition manufactured in accordance with *NATO*, U.S., SAAMI, or CIP standards is known to be beyond the design limits or known not to function in these pistols.
_
My question is, are "+P" and "+P+" ammunition considered/also known as "high-velocity"; i.e. can I shoot them in my SR9, or can I only shoot 9mm ammo that's labeled 9mm Parabellum/Luger/NATO/High-velocity??

Thansk in advance for your help!
SSSSteve


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

" glass filled nylon frame".................Gunblast.com


----------



## SouthSideScubaSteve (Jun 20, 2012)

berettabone said:


> " glass filled nylon frame".................Gunblast.com


Thanks &#8230; your response/ quote referenced appears to be in regard to the construction of the SR9c, so I can only guess that you are trying to imply that because the SR9c has a "glass filled nylon frame" that it is not suitable to fire "+P" or"+P+" ammunition ?? If that's the case, then I have to assume that the answer to my question is:

"high velocity" ≠ "+P" or "+P+"

Thanks again for helping make that crystal clear for me!


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

High velocity is a relative term...you can check out ballistics online, to see what the experts consider "high velocity" The reason that I mentioned the frame material, is that, if I were the owner, I don't think I would make a habit out of shooting +p rounds out of that particular firearm.....the site I mentioned shows that others apparently are not too concerned about shooting +p ammo out of this firearm. Me, concerned.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Unless you are just wanting to shoot those + rounds, there really is no need to use them for self defense as there are excellent choices available....They are harder on any pistol and increase wear......JJ


----------

